
Do DevOps tools really exist? - todsul
https://www.scriptrock.com/blog/devops-tools-exist/
======
eli
I agree that it's harder than it should be. I think are some great tools, but
they're not easy for most organizations to integrate unless there is a really
big push to make it happen.

I've been playing around with Blueprint [1] because I like the idea of being
able to dip a toe in without plunging in the deepend with Chef/Puppet.

[1] <http://devstructure.com/blueprint/>

~~~
scriptrockalan
We're massive fans of Blueprint. Richard et al did an amazing job with it.
Anything that lowers the friction for use of Chef and Puppet is a great thing.
We're looking forward to working more closely with the Blueprint guys with
what we're doing as they are definitely fellow travellers in the fight to make
the best tools easier to use :)

------
scriptrockalan
Hey, nice to see someone cares enough to post and comment on my blog.

BryantD, if you work in a place where testers review Puppet manifests that's
awesome. It's fair to say I was generalising. I believe that the tools should
be doing more to encourage it.

~~~
sciurus
"I believe that the tools should be doing more to encourage it."

Can you provide an example of what that means? E.G. What should Jenkins be
doing differently to encourage sysadmins to use it? What should Puppet be
doing differently to encourage developers to use it?

~~~
scriptrockalan
What we want to see in "DevOps" tools is collaboration and visibility baked
in. A tester in an Enterprise is unlikely to start writing Puppet manifests.
If they could contribute notes and requirements to one though, perhaps even in
a format that could be converted into a manifests then that would be a very
powerful thing.

------
BryantD
"Are testers reviewing Puppet manifests?"

Yes.

"Do sysadmins typically contribute to Jenkins projects?"

Yes.

Tools are what you make of 'em, man.

------
snowwrestler
How about dev ops service providers? It seems like service companies with dev
ops expertise are either website builders or hosting providers. The former is
not interested unless they are building a new site (DevOps and upward in the
stack). The later is not interested unless they are hosting everything (DevOps
and downward in the stack).

------
businessleads
Best part: "Whilst the benefits of this specialisation have been understood
since Adam Smith profiled the original Pinterest[asterisk] we still need to
acknowledge their impact on collaboration."

[asterisk] Featured Pin Factory in the Division of Labour (it was a hot
startup, sweeping the 1776 Crunchies)

~~~
scriptrockalan
Stoked someone noticed :)

